# Tadpole Water



## DanC (Mar 24, 2006)

Just looking for some opinions. Do you prefer well water, distiled, or spring? I have used all three and can't see a difference. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Dan
http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

DanC said:


> Just looking for some opinions. Do you prefer well water, distiled, or spring? I have used all three and can't see a difference. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan
> http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


I use 50:50 of RO:tap (NH Well), with 2-4oz of blk water extract per 2 gallon jug...then add pieces of Almond leaves to the tad containers as needed (they eat them).

Some (not all) believe that more SLS is seen with RO water and I must say I did have that perception as well...now I do 1/2 and 1/2.

S


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I use RO treated with RO Right to add the minerals back in. So far it has worked very well for me for about a year now.


----------

